# Old Sugar Mill near Nerje, South Spain - January 2015 - Pic heavy



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 31, 2015)

A group of us were driving to Nerje to visit the incredible caves there. On route I spotted this place from the road as we drove past




I begged the guy who was driving to let me go for an explore on the way back and what a legend, he obliged!

The San Joaquin Sugar Mill, located between Nerja and Maro on the old coast road.

There was a long tradition of sugar cane plantations and sugar cane mills in the area dating from the XVI century.

The mill was built in 1884 by Francisco Cantarero and owned by the Marquis de Tous. It closed down in 1911 and then, in 1930, was acquired by the Larios sugar company and reopened. A distillery was also part of the complex.

There were also mills at Maro, Nerja, Frigiliana and Torrox. The nearby Eagle Aquaduct, built to supply the factory, continues to be used by local farmers for irrigation. Source: http://www.nerjatoday.com/nerja/san-joaquin-sugar-mill/ 

Pics - I hope these aren't too big. I am travelling with a weeny laptop so they look big to me so let me know if they need resizing please. I normal resize and watermark them, but that would take years on this little machine lol!




























Nice view from here!





















Charming












There is a water channel which runs all the way underneath the buildings















Looking down the water channel that runs under the building









Tree growing out of the building



The chimney



Beautiful mountains in the background



That looks like you can get inside the chimney!



Whooo I'm in a chimney!!





















Thanks for looking, much love


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks great well done thanks


----------



## HughieD (Feb 1, 2015)

Loving that....especially the multiple doorway arch shot. Fantastic set. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 1, 2015)

Nerja is by the coast in Andalucia isn't it? Have stayed near there and have seen the acquaduct but missed that lovely mill.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 1, 2015)

Very nice and a great collection of images.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the comments guys  Not sure where Andalucia is tbh Hughie.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 1, 2015)

Fantastic that! looks an amazing place.
Great pics too, loving the chimney selfie


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 2, 2015)

Haha cheers man


----------

